# Professional Ice Melter from Spring Valley



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Melts down to -12°F
*Safer to vegetation
*Contains Tech-Grade granules
*No oily residue on carpets
*Resists re-freezing

When you are faced with the tough job of selecting an effective ice melter, you need a product that will perform even under the most severe conditions. Professional Ice Melter, manufactured by Spring Valley, is geared to outperform leading brands by melting more ice faster, even in extreme cold.

Professional Ice Melter is a 4-way blend of tech-grade calcium, magnesium, potassium, and sodium chlorides that are triple-screened to provide uniform spreading with maximum results. The entire blend is then coated with liquid magnesium chloride to enhance melting power and is then treated with an anti-caking agent to allow easy pouring and extended shelf life.

Professional Ice Melter has been formulated to be the most effective and cost efficient product on the market today. When Professional Ice Melter hits the ice, you will feel confident that you made the best choice to protect high traffic areas against accidental falls and your workers from hazardous material exposure. Environmentally, Professional Ice Melter is safer to greenery and inside is less binding to carpet fibers, making it the most suitable choice…inside and out.

For more information, please e-mail [email protected] or visit us at www.springvalleyusa.com.


----------



## IndyBossMan (Jan 29, 2003)

I've used and sold this product in the past and in my opinion it's the best! However, I no longer work for the company where I sold the product. So where is the best place to purchase it now?


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

*Whats the cost*

What is the cost and how is it packaged? 50, 80lb bags, $$ per skid, and where are dealers in indy area?


----------



## MJB (Aug 6, 2000)

Does this product kill the grass ? How is it on the concrete ? Regular ice melt just dissolved my concrete walkways. Does anyone know about liquid ice melt versus granular?
Thanks


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

If this is the same stuff I use then it is great. The professional I use is dyed blue. I believe I was giving around $9 per 50 pound bag. I have used this the last 4 years with no problems and my customers like it because it does not track as bad.


----------



## alteeter (Nov 18, 2008)

*professional ice melter*

Hey guys, I used to work for a spring valley production plant here in w. michigan making professional ice melter ......and dragon melt.........and quad release............these are all similar in their make up.......uniform particle sizing, various liquid ice melters used to coat the salt oh and the "anti caking" agent.......its nothing more than 2-3 lbs of D E powder per 3 ton mix. While I agree that these products are all superior to plain rock salt, there is ONE important thing......DO NOT OVER APPLY ON CEMENT. I used professional on my front sidewalk and steps for 3 years and by next year I will HAVE to replace my steps as they are crumbling badly. 
Here in w.. Michigan the best place to get your ice melter products is Earth Service and Supply in Grand Rapids.


----------

